# Vatican Museum



## stapo49 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nice shot.......


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 5, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.......


thanks Jeff


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 16, 2019)

Extremely interesting


----------

